# Bug Imac



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un mac très récemment sur l'apple store, un Imac nouvelle generation.
Tout content je le sors vite du carton et le lance.
Après avoir vu rapidement l'installation, j'ai commencé à navigué normalement sur internet, notamment en passant sur deezer et des sites de videos en streaming.

Le soucis c'est qu'à plusieurs reprises le mac a buggé. 
L'image s'est figée, et les commandes ne répondaient plus, cad, plus de réponse de la souris ni du clavier. j'ai du éteindre l'ordi en le forçant en appuyant sur le bouton d'alimentation.
La première fois je me suis dis que c'té pas grave, mais le problème est réapparu 4 autres fois en une journée. 

Est-ce que ce problème est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un et y a t il des solutions autre que le remplacement par le sav ?
Merci pour vos conseils,


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue,
Tu n'es pas au bon endroit : ici c'est la section "Classic" donc OS 9 en général. 

Sinon, si ton iMac commence à bugger dès le départ, je le renverrai illico. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.
- Eventuellement faire une réparation des autorisations.
- Si ça ne change rien, une réparation du disque.
- Ou réinstaller la combo 10.5.6.
- Ou reformater.

Attends d'autres avis quand même.


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Que est le type de cette machine ?


----------



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

bonjour et merci pour les réponses
J'ai appelé le service technique qui m'ont conseillé de le reformater ce que j'ai fait.
Mais le problème est encore survenue. 
A priori c'est juste quand je regarde des vidéos en streaming. Du coup je trouve ça encore plus bizarre, je vois pas en quoi regarder un contenu internet pourrait faire planter le système.

Enfin.

Pour la machine, c'est un Imac 24' mac OSX version 10.5.6  processeur 3.06 intel core 2 duo avec une mémoire de 4Go

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------

je précise que si je télecharge la vidéo sur le disque dur et que je le regarde depuis vlc, je n'ai aucun soucis...


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

J'insiste pour savoir quel est le type de machine parcequ' il y a déjà eu des problèmes de "gel" de l'ordi avec les Imac dotés des cartes ATI radeon HD4850 et qui viennent d'être nouvellement livrés.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Si c'est pareil après un reformatage, j'en reviens à ma première idée : retour à l'expéditeur. 

edit/ Je n'avais pas vu ta question Flibust, j'ai posté en même temps.


----------



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

oui pardon 
c'est effectivement une carte ATI Radeon HD 4850 :


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Allez voir là ==>

http://forum.mac4ever.com/search.php

Cela n'a pas l'air d'être susceptible de retour mais de patience. La 10.5.7 est en approche ...


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Pardon, le lien ne donne rien.
==> pièce jointe.


----------



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

merci pour le lien.
Bon après je suis pas très doué en informatique donc je comprend qu'à moitié ce qu'il se passe. 
J'ai juste compris que la carte graphique ATI ne marche pas bien avec le système actuel 10.5.6  et qu'il faudra attendre la version 10.5.7

Du coup que faire ? est ce que la nouvelle version arrivera prochainement ? et est ce qu'il faudra que je change des composants ?

Sinon est ce qu'il serait pas judicieux de demander une réparation et de faire remplacer la carte ATI par une* NVIDIA GeForce GT 130 512MB ??

*Merci pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

A ta place, j'attends la version 10.5.7 du système OSx qui doit sortir de manière imminente.
( une semaine ou deux ou même avant )
Et, en attendant, j'évite les programmes qui font geler ma machine.
Il sera toujours temps de faire retour si le problème subsiste.
Tu as une super carte, il serait dommage voire absurde de rétrograder.
Les Nvdia n'ont pas toujours très bonne presse. Par contre les Ati, c'est du super matos.

Patience ....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2009)

snooznono a dit:


> (...) est ce que la nouvelle version arrivera prochainement ? (...)



Réponse supprimée, erreur de ma part.

edit/ Décidément, j'arrive toujours après toi Flibust. 

re-edit/ 10.5.7 dans une semaine ou deux ?

re-re-edit/ Je suis nase, je confondais avec 10.6. :rose:


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Voici ce sur quoi je m'appuie :

www.macg.co/news/voir/134287/mac-os-x-10.5.7-en-approche

A vous d'apprécier, les gars ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Voici ce sur quoi je m'appuie :
> 
> www.macg.co/news/voir/134287/mac-os-x-10.5.7-en-approche
> 
> A vous d'apprécier, les gars ...


Je te crois mais, comme je l'ai dit en éditant mon post, j'ai confondu avec 10.6.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

Bon, ben là, on va déménager, mais je suis surpris de n'avoir vu passer dans ce fil aucun post évoquant, ne fusse qu'à demi-mots, l'éventualité, avant de poursuivre plus avant les recherches, d'effectuer sur cette machine un Apple Hardware Test  Moi, j'aurais commencé par là


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Alors, pour clarifier, snooz, puisque tu es entré récemment dans notre communauté :

La version actuelle du système opérateur OsX est la 10.5.6, c'est celle avec laquelle ta machine fonctionne et dont le pilote n'est pas encore adapté pour ta carte Ati.
L'évolution corrective est la 10.5.7 et qui est en approche.
On reste dans la même famille puisque les versions commencent toutes par 10.5 et que cette famille porte le nom "Léopard"

La famille 10.6 dont Monster parle est une évolution majeure appelée "Snow Léopard" et est effectivement attendue pour la fin d'année.

Je pense que ton problème sera résolu avec la version 10.5.6 en approche imminente.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Je pense que ton problème sera résolu avec la version 10.5.6 en approche imminente.



Tellement imminente qu'elle est déjà en place depuis plusieurs mois sur mon Mac


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Ben oui, me suis planté, je devais terminer en citant la 10.5.7 au lieu de 10.5.6
Il n'y a que ceux qui font quelque chose qui prennent des risques ...
T'es mal levé, Pascal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> T'es mal levé, Pascal ?



Non, au contraire, je suis bien assis (regarde à la fin de mon post, les   ).


----------



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

super merci beaucoup pour tous vos conseils.

Je vais effectivement attendre la version 10.5.7 si elle sort bientot.
Sinon dans un des liens que tu as posté, il y en a un qui a installé des drivers de la version beta du 10.5.7, est ce que c'est facile à faire ?

En tout cas, merci encore de prendre le temps de m'expliquer tout ça. c'est vrai que j'ai "l'habitude" de travailler sur des mac, mais je ne me suis jamais vraiment penché sur l'intérieur de la bête et le pourquoi du comment ça marche (ou pas)


----------



## the_nuru (19 Avril 2009)

Même problème
il est dommage que Apple après les délais de reception de la radeon n'est pas fait le nécessaire pour patcher mac os pour que cela marche ou au minimum nous prevenir du risque
j'avoue que la je les reconnais pas trop


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Celui qui a installé les drivers convenables est un testeur de la version a venir.
C'est à ce titre qu'il est une étape plus loin que nous, utilisateurs finaux.

Oui, the_nuru, c'est exact qu'Apple devrait être beaucoup plus réactif sur ce problème.
Ce n'est pas digne de la confiance qu'on leur accorde.
Mais Apple n'évolue pas toujours dans le bon sens pour le moment.


----------



## Eusk64 (19 Avril 2009)

Idem 

Mais avec les ventilos poussés j'arrive à limiter le problème.

Apple a intérêt à réagir très , très vite :mouais:


----------



## snooznono (19 Avril 2009)

et comment on pousse les ventilos ?


----------



## Flibust007 (19 Avril 2009)

Avec un petit logiciel qui s'appelle SMfancontrol.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23049

Ou bien :

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23137


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2009)

Flibust007 a dit:


> Avec un petit logiciel qui s'appelle SMfancontrol.
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23049
> 
> ...



Tu sais pas s'il y a un équivalent pour les G3 et les G5 ? (pour les G4, j'ai trouvé) ?


----------



## silvio (20 Avril 2009)

Bon je rejoins la communauté des pigeons : je viens d'acheter l'iMac 2.93 avec l'ATI Radeon 4850
2 freezes hier sous WoW
Et encore j'ai pas tenté du PVP à 40 contre 40 où les freezes ont l'air encore plus nombreux 
A priori, on est nombreux : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=686283
Espérons que le pb soit résolu avec la 10.5.7

Et au niveau bruit, ça donne quoi si on pousse les ventilos ?


----------



## Eusk64 (20 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Et au niveau bruit, ça donne quoi si on pousse les ventilos ?



C'est comparable au bruit de fonctionnement d'un PowerMac sauf que l'UC n'est pas sous le bureau ...


----------



## silvio (20 Avril 2009)

Bon je sors d'un iRasoir donc je suppose que j'ai l'habitude


----------



## Eusk64 (20 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bon je sors d'un iRasoir donc je suppose que j'ai l'habitude



Mouais il y a des chances.

Comme je l'ai déjà dit si Apple règle ça rapidement ça n'aura été qu'une péripétie mais si jamais ça dure ... retour à l'envoyeur !


----------



## Xian (20 Avril 2009)

Je crois que j'ai bien fait d'attendre avant de l'acheter... Vais encore attendre un peu


----------



## Bishamon (20 Avril 2009)

Aucun probleme avec le miens, très silencieux et aucun freeze pour le moment!


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Vous avez passé le _Apple Hardware Test_ comme le conseillait Pascal77 ci-dessus ? Ce serait intéressant d'avoir vos résultats.
Je lancerai aussi Xbench, histoire d'affoler la carte graphique pendant la partie vidéo du test et voir quand ça plante (ou pas). Ca réglera pas grand chose mais vous verrez plus ou moins à quel moment les problèmes arrivent et en envoyant le rapport de crash derrière, on peut espérer qu'Apple s'agite en voyant le nombre de rapport de crash augmenter.
Les débuts de solutions sont toujours mieux que pas de solution du tout.


----------



## Xian (20 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu sais pas s'il y a un équivalent pour les G3 et les G5 ? (pour les G4, j'ai trouvé) ?


Pour mon iMac G3, ça m'étonnerait : il n'y a pas de ventilo. La circulation d'air dans la boule suffit !

Elle est déjà loin, cette époque


----------



## noresihia (20 Avril 2009)

Toujours pas de réponse de gens qui ont appeler apple ? a savoir si il faut renvoyer direct la machine :mouais: ou attendre la 10.5.7 ?


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2009)

Ben le plus simple c'est de prendre son téléphone&#8230; Tant que personne ne les appelera, ils attendront tranquillement dans leur coin, l'air de rien 
Vous êtes sous garantie, allez y c'est la première chose à faire si c'est récurrent sur votre machine, un appel ne vous mangera pas et suivant les réponses, libre à vous d'attendre la 10.57 avant de renvoyer la machine. Mais au moins vous avez déjà mentionné le pb à Apple et ça fait -peut-être- avancer les choses.


----------



## noresihia (20 Avril 2009)

noresihia a dit:


> Toujours pas de réponse de gens qui ont appeler apple ? a savoir si il faut renvoyer direct la machine :mouais: ou attendre la 10.5.7 ?


 

En fait le mien doit arriver demain donc je posais la question pour savoir que faire


----------



## shakanico (20 Avril 2009)

Bon j'ai le même problème de freeze mais avec la Geforce 9400. La carte est pourtant largement moins gourmande. Du coup je commence à me poser des questions sur la fiabilité tant vantée des macs...


----------



## Panabol (20 Avril 2009)

Je pense que teo a raison. 
Si Apple est envahi d'appels de mécontentement, il apportera surement une réponse plus rapide.


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

Il semblerait que le WiFi soit une des sources du probleme!

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=688393


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2009)

Xian a dit:


> Pour mon iMac G3, ça m'étonnerait : il n'y a pas de ventilo. La circulation d'air dans la boule suffit !
> 
> Elle est déjà loin, cette époque



G3, il n'y a pas que les iMac, je pensais à mon Pismo, dont le ventilo ne déclenche jamais, alors que sa température dépasse parfois les 70° (mais il n'a pas planté jusqu'ici) !


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

Bishamon a dit:


> Il semblerait que le WiFi soit une des sources du probleme!
> 
> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=688393




si ça peut aider, perso aucun crash ni plantage, WIFI désactivé puisque liaison Ethernet.

il faudrais que ceux qui ont des crash le désactive pour voir...


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

bobogan a dit:


> si ça peut aider, perso aucun crash ni plantage, WIFI désactivé puisque liaison Ethernet.
> 
> il faudrais que ceux qui ont des crash le désactive pour voir...


 
C'est ce qu'ils ont faire sur le lien que je donne et apparement ceux qui avaient des freeze, n'ont plus le probleme en désactivant le WiFi!

J'ai moi même eu un freeze hier, et c'est étrange, parce que j'utilisais l'AirPort à fond (DL MAJ WoW, DL PSE6, DL qq freeware) alors que je n'utilisais pratiquement pas le CG (affichage de l'interface uniquement)!


----------



## Shekral (21 Avril 2009)

Le WiFi pourrait être une réponse. J'ai eu un freeze hier alors que j'étais seulement en train de télécharger des MàJ. Rien d'autre n'était lancé (il avait pas mal chauffé avant mais au moment du freeze, l'utilisation était vraiment minime).

Je continuerai avec le WiFi pour ce soir pour voir si j'ai bien d'autres freeze (et que c'est récurrent). Et je le désactiverai après pour voir si ça continue ou non.


----------



## noresihia (21 Avril 2009)

Effectivement en lisant les posts sur le forum : désactiver airport semble résoudre le problème de freeze.


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

noresihia a dit:


> Effectivement en lisant les posts sur le forum : désactiver airport semble résoudre le problème de freeze.




ahhh bah si c'est que ça c'est plutot cool  surtout qu'il est désactivé chez moi !!!


----------



## silvio (21 Avril 2009)

Erf .. mon mac est à l'étage

Suis bon pour mettre des relais sur le réseau électrique et finir avec un câble Ethernet
Il ne faut pas que seul le relais électrique soit branché sur la prise pour que ça fonctionne ?


----------



## bobogan (21 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Erf .. mon mac est à l'étage
> 
> Suis bon pour mettre des relais sur le réseau électrique et finir avec un câble Ethernet
> Il ne faut pas que seul le relais électrique soit branché sur la prise pour que ça fonctionne ?



C'est conseillé c'est vrai mais chez certains ça fonctionne aussi sur une multiprise. Sinon tu fait comme moi, un cable ethernet au travers d'un trou fait entre l'étage et le rdc...


----------



## Eusk64 (21 Avril 2009)

Bon le SAV d'Apple "prend en compte le problème" et "les ingénieurs y travaillent" 

Ils semblent assez "informés" puisque selon mon interlocuteur la température de la CG est problématique mais pas seulement, le Wifi est pointé du doigt comme sur de nombreux forums :mouais:

A la question "qu'est-ce-qu'on fait maintenant ?" :

- Attendez la mise à jour qui "devrait" régler tout ça.
- Sinon remplacement de l'engin, pas de réparation.

Alors ? Il vient ce 10.5.7 !!! 

Pour ma part je vais tester sans Wifi on verra bien


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

Cela dit une CG devrai supporter des temperatures allant jusqu'a 100°C environ, il est donc étonnant que la CG provoque des freeze à seulement 50-60°C!
La piste du WiFi me semble interessante!


----------



## Eusk64 (21 Avril 2009)

Alors voici les premiers résultats (à confirmer à moyen terme)

Wifi désactivé
CPU Fan à 3500
HD Fan à 3000
DVD Fan à 2200

=> Pas de freeze 

Je vais retenter ce soir avec des vitesses moins élevées en espérant que ça passe ... parce que niveau bruit :hein:

Edit : j'oubliais, la t° de la CG est montée au maxi à 52° avec ces réglages.


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> Alors voici les premiers résultats (à confirmer à moyen terme)
> 
> Wifi désactivé
> CPU Fan à 3500
> ...


 
Tu avais des freeze souvent sur le tiens? Essaye de remettre les valeurs d'origine pour les ventilos sans le WiFi!


----------



## Eusk64 (21 Avril 2009)

Freeze à chaque fois que la température CG passait les 70° 

Mais ce soir je tente de baisser progressivement la vitesse on verra bien ... sans le Wifi bien sûr !


----------



## Bishamon (21 Avril 2009)

Eusk64 a dit:


> Freeze à chaque fois que la température CG passait les 70°
> 
> Mais ce soir je tente de baisser progressivement la vitesse on verra bien ... sans le Wifi bien sûr !


 
Je test WoW et Photoshop ce soir avec les ventilos en vitesse d'origine et le WiFi pour voir si il plante, si oui, je refais pareil sans le WiFi on verra bien 

Perso j'ai eu un seul freeze en 3 jours et c'était à un moment ou j'utilisais très peu la CG et beaucoup le WiFi, T°C de la carte au moment du freeze ~50°C


----------



## Orus (21 Avril 2009)

Pfff si c'est la carte Wifi qui est en cause, soit le fabricant (l'escroc) chinois à mis de la merde à la place de la bonne carte, soit Apple la fait lui même par mesquinerie et pour grater toujours plus de blé ! Pathétique, je ne reconnais plus Apple, il fait du matos bancale comme les autres fabricants de PC, nul !


----------



## teo (21 Avril 2009)

M***e, Apple est une boîte comme une autre 

_(ouais c'était mieux avant sous ppc et encore mieux sous 68xxx, scsi et adb powaaaaaaaa !)  _

Etonnant, non ?


Sans déconner Steve n'est pas un ange, c'est lui qui dit "ben tant pis pour ces merdes, on les laisse hors garantie" ou "bosser sur une mise à jour logiciel" ou "accepter un remplacement gratuit". Et c'est pas nouveau.


----------



## Eusk64 (21 Avril 2009)

Ca y est je l'ai un peu poussé pour voir ...

Wifi déconnecté
Réglages d'origine (en utilisation) avec :
CPU 1700
HD 2700
DVD 1600

Bilan :
T° CG limitée à 55° (bizarre alors qu'elle montait pas plus tard que ce matin à 70° :mouais: )
Pas de freeze

Donc la théorie Wifi semble se confirmer :hein:


----------



## silvio (23 Avril 2009)

Euh le wifi seul pourrait faire monter la CG à 70° ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Euh le wifi seul pourrait faire monter la CG à 70° ? :mouais:



En lui même non, mais un bug dans la gestion du WiFi le pourrait, par effet de bord, si les symptômes décrits sont bien exacts c'est ce qui parait bien se passer !


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

Je sens les rumeurs du wifi qui fait office de micro-onde qui vont bientôt surgir à nouveau, mélangeant tout et n'importe quoi  A nous les chaînes d'emails catastrophiques de grosses burnes qui nous annonceront qu'on va cramer à côté de nos bécane si on active le wifi


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je sens les rumeurs du wifi qui fait office de micro-onde qui vont bientôt surgir à nouveau, mélangeant tout et n'importe quoi  A nous les chaînes d'emails catastrophiques de grosses burnes qui nous annonceront qu'on va cramer à côté de nos bécane si on active le wifi



Le bug auquel je pensais ne faisait pas cuire la carte graphique par la carte WiFi , mais pouvait, le cas échéant, envoyer des taches qui ne lui sont pas destinées à la dite carte graphique, lui imposant ainsi une sur-activité calorifère !


----------



## ricochet (23 Avril 2009)

Depuis hier aggravation du gel iMac (HD 4850) A peine l'imac démarré et refroidi pendant la nuit je ne peux même pas télécharger Fan control ni même essayer de faire une réparation autorisations !!! Une mise à jour 10.5.7 pourquoi faire ? Je ne pourrais même pas l'installer (ni même la télécharger)D'autre part mon wi-fi est désactivé, je pense que l'iMac cela va être retour à l'envoyeur. Déçu, très décu de cette "nouvelle société" qui a retiré "computer" de son logo...


----------



## Xian (23 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> G3, il n'y a pas que les iMac, je pensais à mon Pismo, dont le ventilo ne déclenche jamais, alors que sa température dépasse parfois les 70° (mais il n'a pas planté jusqu'ici) !


C'était juste pour faire le nostalgique sur cette belle époque...



teo a dit:


> M***e, Apple est une boîte comme une autre
> 
> _(ouais c'était mieux avant sous ppc et encore mieux sous 68xxx, scsi et adb powaaaaaaaa !)  _
> 
> ...


Ben oui, ils essaient de gagner leur vie. Mais globalement, ils sont plutôt mieux que les autres. Mais pas parfaits, ça c'est sur !


ricochet a dit:


> Depuis hier aggravation du gel iMac (HD 4850) A peine l'imac démarré et refroidi pendant la nuit je ne peux même pas télécharger Fan control ni même essayer de faire une réparation autorisations !!! Une mise à jour 10.5.7 pourquoi faire ? Je ne pourrais même pas l'installer (ni même la télécharger)D'autre part mon wi-fi est désactivé, je pense que l'iMac cela va être retour à l'envoyeur. Déçu, très décu de cette "nouvelle société" qui a retiré "computer" de son logo...


Je comprends. J'aimerais pas non plus. J'ai la chance de n'avoir eu aucun souci avec les macs que j'ai eu jusqu'à présent (7, je pense). C'est comme pour les bagnoles, certains achètent une Lada et n'ont aucun problème, d'autres une Mercedes bourrée de pannes... Bon, je comprends que ça ne te console pas. Je te souhaite de recevoir une super bécane sans problème en échange.


----------



## Eusk64 (23 Avril 2009)

Je confirme.

Quand je coupe le wifi et pousse l'iMac, la CG monte *au maxi* à 60° 

Il y a quelques jours avec le wifi activé la température dépassait 70° => freeze :mouais:


----------



## silvio (23 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je sens les rumeurs du wifi qui fait office de micro-onde qui vont bientôt surgir à nouveau, mélangeant tout et n'importe quoi  A nous les chaînes d'emails catastrophiques de grosses burnes qui nous annonceront qu'on va cramer à côté de nos bécane si on active le wifi



Hum  Teo : les dernières études indépendantes de consommateurs (pas une étude "indépendante" sponsorisée par les opérateurs de telecom ou les constructeurs de PC) indiquent que si risques il y a, c'est dans un rayon de 1 à 2 m autour de la box
Rien à craindre devant ton mac



Eusk64 a dit:


> Je confirme.
> 
> Quand je coupe le wifi et pousse l'iMac, la CG monte *au maxi* à 60°
> 
> Il y a quelques jours avec le wifi activé la température dépassait 70° => freeze :mouais:


Je n'ai eu qu'un seul nouveau freeze (donc 3 en tout) depuis que je viens sur ce fil
Le dernier mardi soir entre 2 boss sur WoW
Pas eu de pb après le redémarrage
Je croise les doigts


----------



## Orus (23 Avril 2009)

La température c'est du bidon. C'est le Wifi qui merde. 3 h de WoW à fond, à fond en Ethernet = aucun gels et 68 °C dans le GPU.


----------



## teo (23 Avril 2009)

@ Flambeur: hum, oui ! Mais je trouve qu'il y a une différence entre savoir que l'électrosmog peut être nuisible (pour qui ça intéresse là et là, podcast A Bon Etendeur/TSR) et vouloir faire croire à certains qu'un bug peut carboniser quelqu'un parce qu'il surfe en wifi


----------



## noresihia (24 Avril 2009)

Au début j'y ai cru mais finalement non 

je m'en suis servit pendant 1 soir sans rien mais

hier j'ai eu 3 freezes et effectivement ils non lieu que lorsque airport est actif et le pire c'est que cela freeze alors que je ne suis pas sur internet forcement, même pas sur un jeu et des fois même quand je ne fais rien.
La température de mon imac ne monte pas à plus de 49°C.

Sinon en désactivant airport aucun problème donc bon je le désactivé et des que j'ai besoin d'aller sur le net je l'active en sachant ce que j'encours .

Je vais appeler apple pour savoir ou cela en est si il faut renvoyer la machine ou bien un patch va être mis en uvre.

Vous avez plus de news la dessus ?


----------



## remydream (24 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à vous ,  utilisateurs Mac !

Ce probleme me tient à coeur , car je compte aussi avoir un Imac avec radeon 4850, un jour . Dès que les problemes de la nouvelle mouture seront corrigés (c'est un peu comme les nouveaux modeles de voitures ), je pense ne pas hesiter tellement, je trouve cette machine superbe . Je viens du monde pc , je l'avoue , et j'en ai marre de monter mon ordi en choisissant mes composants au mieux . Et puis une grosse tour prend  de la place avec toujours pleins de fils .


----------



## silvio (24 Avril 2009)

remydream a dit:


> Bonjour à vous ,  utilisateurs Mac !
> 
> Ce probleme me tient à coeur , car je compte aussi avoir un Imac avec radeon 4850, un jour . Dès que les problemes de la nouvelle mouture seront corrigés (c'est un peu comme les nouveaux modeles de voitures ), je pense ne pas hesiter tellement, je trouve cette machine superbe . Je viens du monde pc , je l'avoue , et j'en ai marre de monter mon ordi en choisissant mes composants au mieux . Et puis une grosse tour prend  de la place avec toujours pleins de fils .



Bon je viens d'avoir Apple au bout du fil
Le gars que j'ai eu, était à peine au courant (il me proposait de mettre à jour les drivers ATI avec une version d'avril 2008, alors que la Radeon 4850 n'était pas sortie à cette date là, je crois)
Comme j'ai insisté, il a fini par trouver qu'aux Ouèsses, Apple faisait revenir ces iMacs pour comprendre ce qui se passait
A aucun moment il ne m'a parlait d'un patch
Il m'a proposé l'échange ou le remboursement .. ou d'attendre un patch


----------



## remydream (24 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Bon je viens d'avoir Apple au bout du fil
> Le gars que j'ai eu, était à peine au courant (il me proposait de mettre à jour les drivers ATI avec une version d'avril 2008, alors que la Radeon 4850 n'était pas sortie à cette date là, je crois)
> Comme j'ai insisté, il a fini par trouver qu'aux Ouèsses, Apple faisait revenir ces iMacs pour comprendre ce qui se passait
> A aucun moment il ne m'a parlait d'un patch
> Il m'a proposé l'échange ou le remboursement .. ou d'attendre un patch



Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Orus (25 Avril 2009)

On croit rêver là. Cette réponse est tout à fait inacceptable. Le mec n'est même pas au courant et répond ensuite n'importe quoi, c'est hallucinant. 
L'échange pour avoir le même bug ensuite, ou le remboursement apres avoir attendu 7 semaines; on nous prends pour des débiles là. 

Toujours pas de 10.5.7 ! Toujours pas de patch !
Y a-t'il encore un pilote dans l'avion Apple ??? 

Malgré les fanfaronnades diverses, Apple ne produit plus rien d'autre que du PC chinois de base dans de beaux embalages. Et plus rien, ne justifie les prix; et apparement même plus la hotline ni le service Apple.

Grande deception de voir Apple sombrer dans l'incompétence.


----------



## noresihia (25 Avril 2009)

Alors pour ma part depuis j'ai tester sans wifi et au debut ça marchais correctement et depuis ce matin (toujours sans airport actif) les freezes se font de plus en plus souvent meme en faisant juste un simple copier coller apres 1 minute d'allumage.

Donc j'ai appelé le SAV et donc il ne connaissent pas ce probleme, peut etre que pas assez de personne avec se probleme les ont contactés.

J'ai fais des test en ligne avec le mec mais apres avoir raccroché j'ai eu un freeze , je vais en faire de mon coté et puis ça va se terminer par une reinstall de tout.

Je vais faire un hardware test ( au demarrage on appuie sur la touche D ).

sinon je vais booter sur le cd leopard et laisser tourner pendant un moment si cela freeze c'est que cela est materiel.

Et si le probleme persiste encore je renvoi la machine direct mais si c'est pour avoir une machine avec les memes symptomes.

en tout cas avoir attendu plus dun mois pour ça, je suis deçu. 

D'autres personne avec le probleme on deja procedé a un echange ? car ont est peut etre tomber sur un lot defectueux.


----------



## ricochet (26 Avril 2009)

J'attends UPS qui m'a posé un lapin vendredi pour le retour de l'iMac. En revanche la nouvelle machine arrive en transport "urgent". C'est sympa de la part d'Apple mais je croise les doigts pour la suite... Les nuages commencent à se dissiper au-dessus de ma tête - j'attendais une connection adsl Orange depuis un mois et depuis hier, c'est enfin activé ! Bonne chance à tous et vive le dégel !


----------



## noresihia (26 Avril 2009)

Tiens nous au courant ricochet pour la suite ;-) car si tu n'a plus freeze alors c'est materiel sauf si ton prochain iMac freeze aussi, la on en saura pas plus.

Sinon pour la Suite de mon aventure :

Alors j'ai fais le test hardware et il n'a pas deceler de composants defectueux.
J'ai fais tourner mon iMac  boot sûr le cd léopard et pas de freeze donc si je suis les dires du mec c'est que niveau matériel rien ne deconne.
La j'en suis à formater avec écritures de zéro.
Je vais tout réinstaller et voir ce qu'il en est après.

La suite au prochain épisode ;-)


----------



## noresihia (28 Avril 2009)

Suite de mon histoire :

J'ai donc tout formater puis réinstaller dimanche et depuis pas de souci de freezes avec le wifi de brancher sans arret 

Ce soir je test avec des videos, jeux video et je vous dis ça.

Par contre si toutes les personnes ayant se souci pouvait se manifester auprès d'apple car il n'ont pas entendu parler du problème et si on veut un patch correctif un jour...


----------



## silvio (28 Avril 2009)

Pitain  reformater, réinstaller les 3 comptes .... pfffft
Bon .. je vais m'y mettre aussi

Sinon, si on pouvait laisser un seul fil : çui-ci
Le titre est plus parlant et ça éviterait les copier-coller
Si un modo pouvait fermer ce fil

Merci


----------



## Damze (29 Avril 2009)

Mais alors donc si c'est la carte WIFI, les iMac avec une carte Nvidia doivent avoir le même problème non ?


----------



## Eusk64 (29 Avril 2009)

Ben non justement 

D'après tous les tests de macusers c'est un problème entre le wifi et la Radeon.


----------



## noresihia (29 Avril 2009)

Regarder sur l'autre post j'ai mis des infos, pas envie de copier coller


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Résumé pour non anglophone: à la lecture du message du ST Apple en Hollande, c'est donc effectivement un pb software, le pb est récurrent et il y a eu du retour, Apple travaille dessus (par patch ou avec mise à jour 10.57) et le gars demande en attendant de ne pas renvoyer la machine et de travailler en Ethernet au maximum. Le patch ou le firmware update ou 10.57 devrait par la même occasion régler les pb sous bootcamp/XP/Vista

_PS: silvio as-tu demandé à la modération l'aggrégation des deux messages ?_


----------



## silvio (30 Avril 2009)

Nan Teo, parce que je suis une grosse flemme


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Nan Teo, parce que je suis une grosse flemme



Quelqu'un a du goudron et des plumes, par ici ?


----------



## silvio (30 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> _PS: silvio as-tu demandé à la modération l'aggrégation des deux messages ?_



Salut Pascal 

Tu vois Teo, j'ai réussi à prévenir un modo


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Avril 2009)

silvio a dit:


> Salut Pascal
> 
> Tu vois Teo, j'ai réussi à prévenir un modo



Vi ? Sauf qu'ici, je suis pas modo, moi, c'est "Applications", "Périphériques" et "Classic Mac"


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2009)

ici, il est juste bleu


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> ici, il est juste bleu



M'en parle pas, j'en suis vert :rateau:


----------



## Bishamon (1 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> M'en parle pas, j'en suis vert :rateau:


 
Et nous, on est chocolat pour le coup


----------



## Firestorm_67 (2 Mai 2009)

Le patch a été mis en ligne par Apple


----------



## LedZeFred (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme toujours, Apple n'explique pas ce que fait exactement cette mise à jour

En savez-vous plus


----------



## Eusk64 (3 Mai 2009)

Mise à jour effectuée hier soir tard ... Contrairement à ce qui est annoncé le Mac ne redémarre pas tout seul. Mais le son long et aigu qu'il produit est parfait dans une maison endormie et totalement silencieuse (failli faire une crise cardiaque moi) :rateau:

Je l'ai testé ce matin. Donc wifi activé + streaming + jeu + animations iTunes plein écran toute la matinée et ... PAS DE FREEZE !!!   

La température de la CG ne passe plus au-dessus des 60°. Pour les ventilos les mesures les plus élevées (pour l'instant) sont de 1800 CPU, 1700 DVD et 3000 HD.

Les résultats avec Xbench sont sensiblement identiques avant/après la mise à jour.

ENFIN on va pouvoir en profiter de notre bécane !


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2009)

Ben, j'en connais une pellée qui vont être soulagés 
En espérant que cela règle le problème pour tout le monde


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2009)

J'achète tout de suite ou j'attends le modèle suivant ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2009)

Xian a dit:


> J'achète tout de suite ou j'attends le modèle suivant ?



Ça, c'est la question typique que tu pourras poser à chaque sortie de nouveau modèle


----------



## Xian (3 Mai 2009)

Oui, je sais, mais en novembre, j'attendais le nouveau modèle d'iMac 24", puis Apple a annoncé qu'il n'y aurait pas de nouveau modèle en 2008, puis, il sort au printemps, mais la nouvelle config est un peu décevante. Je fais mon choix sur le 24", 2,93 (le supplément pour 3,06 me parait exagéré), avec la Radeon 4850, mais le poids de l'inertie me fait traîner un peu... et les forums se remplissent de posts concernant les problèmes de freeze. 

Maintenant qu'on a la solution, on est à un mois de la WWDC. Il n'y aura sans doute pas d'annonce d'iMac, c'est trop tôt, mais ensuite, ce sont les vacances, on utilise moins l'ordi, et à la rentrée, on sera peut-être proche des modèles suivants.

Vu que j'ai acheté un MBP au rabais en décembre, j'hésite un peu, voilà. 

Bref, je procrastine


----------



## snooznono (9 Mai 2009)

bonjour, juste une petite question qui va semblé naive...
Où je peux trouver ce fameux patch ?

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

j'ai trouvé en fait.... merci qd mme


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut a tous,

Je ressors ce fil (freeze des Imacs 24" avec la HD 4850) car je viens d'en acquerir un et je me suis chopé 2 freezes lors de la premiere utilisation :mouais:
J'ai fait les mises a jours de circonstances (notamment j'ai vu que EFI1.4 a ete installé) et d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire sur ce forum, elle etait censé resoudre le probleme.

Sauf que bon, vu que ce post s'arrete +/- a la date de la sortie de cette mise a jour EFI, j'aimerais avoir un petit feedback des possesseurs de cet Imac pour etre sur que le probleme a vraiment disparu.

Merci a vous  
(meme un tout petit mot "oui ca roule impec depuis" suffira a me rassurer )

ciao


----------



## Xian (4 Novembre 2009)

Vu l'absence de message, je suppose que tu peux considérer qu'il n'y a plus de problème.


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2009)

Silvio tu confirmes ? :


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2009)

En tous cas, celui de mes fils qui en a un ne m'a rien rapporté de tel !


----------



## silvio (28 Janvier 2014)

il fallait juste prendre son mal en patience : 

Je bouinais nonchalamment sur WoW et ... paf ! Un premier freeze
Seul le pointeur de la souris était encore actif
Redémarrage forcé, retour au jeu, 2ème freeze
Redémarrage forcé : je balance tout le dossier WTF, je démarre le jeu
La fenêtre des conditions générales Blizzard apparait et ... freeze
Pourtant la CG ne devait pas être beaucoup sollicitée

ça ressemblait vachement à mes soucis initiaux quand j'avais acheté le mac (ce fil aussi) :
http://forums.macg.co/imac/probleme-nouvel-imac-24pouces-ati-radeon-hd-4850-a-261131-6.html
Mais ça a été réglé par la mise à jour firmware

Ensuite plusieurs redémarrage avec au choix écran bleu ou écran gris avec des vagues de pixels genre CG cramée
ça c'est nouveau

J'ai redémarré sur le DVD, pas de soucis immédiats
J'en ai profité pour faire une sauvegarde Time Machine (la dernière avait un mois)
J'ai lancé un film en avi et en vob pour voir si ma CG fonctionnait, c'était OK

J'ai redémarré, écran bleu/écran gris et là plus possible de booter sur le DVD (pourtant je me suis acharné sur la touche C)
J'ai fait un reset de la SMC : ça n'a rien changé

Ce matin, j'ai zappé la PRAM et j'ai booté en mode sans erreur
ça a de nouveau fonctionné, j'ai pu envoyer des mails, mais dès que j'ai redémarré en mode normal écran bleu ou gris pixellisé

Là ça fonctionne donc sans les extensions
Je voulais tester WoW en mode sans erreur, mais à mon avis il va manquer des trucs 
Alors pas de bol ou obsolescence programmé ? (il a 5 ans)
Si quelqu'un a une piste ....

Ah pis si ça parle à quelqu'un :
 [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:17         com.apple.launchd[1] *** launchd[1] has started up. ***[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:25         com.apple.launchd[1] (com.apple.usbmuxd) Unknown key: POSIXSpawnType[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:26         DirectoryService[13]    Improper shutdown detected[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         kernel  NVEthernet: Ethernet address 00:25:4b:a7:18:9a[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         kernel  AirPort_Brcm43224: Ethernet address 00:25:4b:8a:78:63[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         kernel  IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete():  adding AppleEFINVRAM notification[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         kernel  IO80211Interface::efiNVRAMPublished():  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         kernel  systemShutdown false[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:27         blued[18]          Apple Bluetooth daemon started[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:28         com.apple.kextd[12]    Can't create kext cache under / - owner not root.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk0s1 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk0s2 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk1s1 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk1s2 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk1s3 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         mDNSResponder[20]  mDNSResponder mDNSResponder-258.21 (May 26 2011 14:40:13) starting[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         com.apple.kextd[12]    Can't create kext cache under / - owner not root.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         com.apple.kextd[12]    Can't create kext cache under / - owner not root.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         com.apple.SecurityServer[24] Session 0x5fbff962 created[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         diskarbitrationd[19]     unable to probe /dev/disk0s3 (status code 0x0000002D).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         com.apple.kextd[12]    Can't create kext cache under / - owner not root.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         com.apple.SecurityServer[24] Entering service[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         kernel  AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         configd[16]      bootp_session_transmit: bpf_write(en1) failed: Network is down (50)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         configd[16]      DHCP en1: INIT-REBOOT transmit failed[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         configd[16]      network configuration changed.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]27/01/14 23:19:35         configd[16]      setting hostname to "iMac-de-silvio.local"[/FONT]


----------

